# Hot Dogs



## gsuders86 (Apr 1, 2022)

Anyone make their own hot dog out of venison? I know many years ago my dad and uncle had a butcher make some it was a mix of I think 50/50 Pork/Venison. Do you use a kit or do you have your own recipe that you wouldn't mind sharing? What casing do you use?


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 1, 2022)

Deer dogs
					

So, I found a recipe on here from Lhender and it just looked awesome. I copied it and made it the first time and water cooked out under the casings and washed the spices out. It had 1 cup water and 1 cup ice for 5 pounds and I thought it was too much, but what did I know about making hot dogs...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## tallbm (Apr 1, 2022)

gsuders86 said:


> Anyone make their own hot dog out of venison? I know many years ago my dad and uncle had a butcher make some it was a mix of I think 50/50 Pork/Venison. Do you use a kit or do you have your own recipe that you wouldn't mind sharing? What casing do you use?



Hi there and welcome!

I have done this but I ensure there is a 80% meat to 20% fat ration (4 pounds meat, 1 pound fat for every 5 pounds made).  I personally like 100% pork but mixed with venison is good too.  Buy some extra pork backfat to get at least 80/20 ration since venison has no fat and pork butt is naturally 80/20 so when you mix the two you get less than 20% fat.

I have tried a number of hotdog and frank recipes and nothing comes close to the flavor of Lem's Cured Frank seasoning.

After many years of making Franks with this seasoning I have converted their volume measurements to a more precise weight measurement of the seasonings:


Lem's Backwoods Cured Frank Seasoning14gm seasoning per pound of sausage meat. Add water according to Lem's per pound instructions.

Here is the seasoning:

Best franks/hotdogs I've eaten after trying many from around the world, in the USA, and amongst 3-4 different recipes.
Smoke em or grill em, they are the best my lips have touched :)

The Lem's Fresh Brats (not cured) make the best brats I've eaten anywhere as well. If you decide to make these here is the by weight measurements I have converted from their volume based instructions as well:


Lem's Backwoods Fresh Brat27.3gm seasoning per pound of sausage meat.  Add water according to Lem's peround instructions.


I hope this info helps!


----------



## archeryrob (Apr 6, 2022)

Yes, I did that deer dogs one posted. The first time I did it there was too much water and it cooked out. Made them spongy and tasteless. You could do the same recipe for meat and other stuff and change the spies like a sausage and make more flavored hot dogs. 

I have not remade them as my wife won't eat "deer" dogs. Just the trash they sell at the store. <roll eyes>


----------



## corybrown50 (Apr 11, 2022)

Just ate some for lunch with the kids on spring break. Definitely want to have a good fat content, binder, and run through the grinder 4 or more times. I greatly enjoy the hot dog casings that LEM has as they are plastic and can be stuffed well and won't break when twisted. 

Also, this is a great video on the process with grinder only. I used this video for some great tips and tricks to make mine. 


I will say for certain to "test" your hot dogs before stuffing. Mine could use a bit more spices, probably because my spices were old.


----------

